# Hyperlipidemia



## intouch (10 February 2010)

Please, does anyone have any information on this?  18 month home bred colt, never been grossly fat, losing evengy and then weight, vet took bloods which had too much fat in to run.  Outlook very poor, thinks it might be genetic.  I can find very little info, was hoping someone had had some (successful!) experience of it.


----------



## GreedyGuts (10 February 2010)

Hyperlipaemia occurs when excess fat is mobilised as a response to reduced food intake. This the accumulates in the liver cells and damages them.

There is almost invariably and underlying cause which affects the animals appetite. It is more common in fat animals, and in ponies and donkeys. I am not aware of a genetic cause.

Treatment is by putting the animal on a glucose drip and giving insulin. The underlying problem would also need to be treated. Hospitalisation provides the best prognosis as they require intensive treatment. 

As you are obviously aware it is a very serious, life threatening condition, but it may be worth consisering referral as this would improve the chances of a good outcome and of establishing the true cause.


----------



## Donkeymad (10 February 2010)

It is very common in donkeys, and I had one develop the condition. The affected animal needs fairly intensive nursing, and the prognosis is not very good in that a high proportion don't make it.
The animal must be tempted with any food it will consider, be it horse/donkey feed or fruit/veg even cakes/biscuits.
With donkeys, a life saver is to syringe hourly with Ready Brek. I don't know how effective this would be for horses, but the nutrients are excellent for donkey use.
My donkey recovered.


----------



## intouch (11 February 2010)

Thank you for your replies and it is great to hear that your donk recovered.  Unfortunately my question is hypothetical, as we have lost 2 colts in the last 3 months, both by the same sire, and both with no apparent underlying reason.  They were living out with two mares who have no symptoms.  The first one was not diagnosed until it was too late to help, the second got intensive nursing although was not given the glucose/insulin treatment on our own vet's advice.  We lost him last week.  

Any more personal experiences would be very welcome.


----------



## PopStrop (11 February 2010)

It can be caused by decreased food intake, increased energy demands, stress i.e transport, weaning, colic or an underlying infection eg respiratory. 
As above, feed anything the animal will take, esp anything rich in carbohydrates. If severe, they need intravenous nutrition. Insulin can be used to slow the release of fat from the body cells, and Heparin can sometimes be used if the hyperlipidemia progresses to hepatic lipidosis as heparin increases fat removal from blood. 
There's a fair amount of info on it to do with miniature horses, colic and infections seem to be fairly frequent causes, never heard of it being genetic though.


----------



## intouch (20 February 2010)

http://smallfarmliving.today.com/2009/03/13/hyperlipidemia-in-equine/
Just going by this, it seems to have a genetic component in donkeys.


----------

